# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت  16 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير ..

اليوم الجوو ثلج  يعني بروده موطبيعيه

مع اني ألقيت نظره عالسما بعد أذان الفجر بمايقارب النصف ساعه وكانت ملبده بالغيوم

وعادتا في هالحاله يكون الجو رطب ..


حالة الطقس لليوم 


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 16/01/1431  الموافق 02/01/2010


تنشط الرياح السطحية خلال الليل والصباح الباكر على  الأجزاء الداخلية من غرب المملكة تشمل منطقتي ( المدينة المنورة – مكة المكرمة )  مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار مما قد يحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية يصحب ذلك إرتفاع ملموس في  درجات الحرارة نهار الغد على تلك المناطق . وتكون السماء صحو بوجه عام على معظم  المناطق ، في حين تتكون السحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية ( عسير –  جازان ) . ويستمر نشاط الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار وذلك على شرق وأجزاء  من وسط المملكة قد يشمل ذلك الأجزاء الداخلية من جنوب المملكة، ولازالت الفرصة  مهيأة بمشيئة الله تعالى لظهور الضباب على أجزاء شمال المملكة وعلى المرتفعات  الجنوبية الغربية خلال ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر .




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: شرقية إلى جنوبية شرقية تتحول تدريجياً  إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15-35 كم/ساعة . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 - 38 كم/ساعة تصل  إلى أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة خلال النهار .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إعادة طفلتين تائهتين بشاطىء نصف القمر وكورنيش القطيف


أعادت دوريات حرس الحدود بشاطئ نصف القمر وكورنيش القطيف على  طفلتين مساء أمس الأولى كانت طفلة تبلغ من العمر سنتين بعد أن تاهت عن ذويها إثر  البلاغ الوارد لغرفة العمليات بالخبر وفي القطيف عثر على طفلة تبلغ عشر سنوات تائهة  وتم البحث عن ذويها إلى وقت متأخر ولم يتم الاهتداء لهم حيث تم تسليم الطفلة للشرطة  لتتولى إكمال البحث حسب اختصاصهم كما انقذت الدوريات البحرية بالقطيف قاربا لاحدى  الشركات العاملة في المجال الملاحي بعد تعطله في عرض البحر وعلى متنه 7من البحارة  بسبب تعطل المحرك . 
كما انقذت دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية في وقت سابق قارب صيد  وعلى متنه 4 من البحارة بعد تعطل قاربهم بسبب نفاد الوقود .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الناشطة الشمري تدعو فقهاء السنة السعوديين بزيارة  الحسينيات في القطيف



التقرير منقول عن شبكة الاشارة 


حضر بعض الناشطات الحقوقيات القطيف لمعرفة ما يجري من فعاليات حول حادثة كربلاء.وقد  شملت زيارتهم العديد من المواقع في القطيف وسيهات وتاروت وغيرها.

ضم الوفد كل من : الحقوقية أ.سعاد الشمري و أ.عزيزة  العبدالله،مديرة مدرسة ورئيسة اللجنة النسائية بالنادي الأدبي بتبوك د.عائشة  حكمي،د.نورة الصويان.

الزميلة صفاء الحواج  أجرت حواراً مع الناشطة الحقوقية والاجتماعية الأستاذه سعاد الشمري ،وكان كما  يلي:

• أستاذة سعاد ..  الفعل وليد الفكرة ، مالفكرة التي اعتملت بدواخلكن كي تأتي هذه الزيارة المباركة و  تحديداً في مناسبة مهمة كعاشوراء ؟

حياة الإقصاء و تجريم الآخر و الانتماء للجماعة و  الفكرة و تهميش الولاء للوطن ، جعلنا نعيش في حالة من التخلف و التأخر ، و لم  ينقذنا من وجود المشاكل المجتمعية و جعلنا نعادي بعضنا و نحن أبناء وطن واحد .. و  لأني حقوقية أؤمن بالآخر و أقدس الإنسان في جميع حالاته و أتقبله .. و قد تشرفت  بقبول هذه الدعوة لأكون بالميدان عن قرب ، و ليس كما ينقل لي وكي أشاهد الحقيقة  بنفسي ..

• حقيقةً .. الترحيب  يعجز عن أن يثمنه قدومكن ، فكيف رأيتن المجتمع القطيفي ، و كيف كان الترحيب و  الاستقبال ؟

الترحيب أخجلنا كثيراً .. و أخجلنا حسن الضيافة و  البساطة و الكرم .

• ماذا وجدت خلف  كواليس عاشوراء و مراسمها ؟

العالم الحديث و عصر العولمة لم تعد تجعل ما قيل  يصدق ، و معاناتي كامرأة سعودية جعلني لا أثق بكل ما قيل لنا .. تفاجئت بمهرجان  ثقافي له أهداف توعوية ، حدث تكافلي ، تطوعي ، يرسم الولاء و الانتماء ، بغض النظر  عن الشعائر الدينية ، و لكن تألمت لمشاركة الأطفال في هذه الأحداث ، حيث أن الطفل  له مشاعر رقيقة و تتأثر بالمشاهد المحزنة ، و عوضاً عن أنه لابد أن ينام في ساعة  مبكرة .

• كيف وجدت المرأة في  عاشوراء ؟

وجدت أنها مثلها مثل الرجل لم تحرم من ممارسة أو  قيادة الشعائر ، كما في المذاهب الدينية الأخرى ، فقد اطلعت على الفقه الجعفري و  أعجبتني جوانب كثيرة منه ، و أن هناك حقوق حقيقية ذات قيمة إسلامية أعطيت للمرأة و  بقوة و بوضوح ، و أنا متحمسة جداً و أنتظر صدور كتاب الأستاذة الفقيهة "أم عباس  النمر" الذي تتناول فيه مقارنة الفقه الجعفري بالمذاهب الأخرى ، بعد أن قابلتها و  جلست معها جلسة أعجبتني كثيراً .

• هل تعتبرين هذه  الزيارة وقفة مع الذات الوطنية التي نحتاجها جميعاً لإعادة أوصال العلائق  الاجتماعية في المملكة ؟

التنوع نحن نحتاجه شعباً و حكومةً و أمة .. و لا  ضرر في هذا التنوع إذا وجدت الحقوق التي تكفل التشارك و الكرامة للجميع و أتوجه  بالدعوة لفقهاء السنة و بالذات في السعودية لزيارة الحسينيات و الجلوس بشفافية مع  إخواننا في محافظة القطيف .

• باعتقادك ، هل أن  بقاء واقعة كربلاء حق من الحقوق الإنسانية التي تخلد الكرامة البشرية ؟

نعم هو كذلك .. فالميثاق العالمي لحقوق الإنسان ضمن  ذلك و القرآن الكريم كلام رب العالمين أيضاً ضمن ذلك – أما عندما يخل في الكرامة  البشرية فلي تحفظ .

• لكل تجربة صورة  تخلدها الذاكرة فما الصورة التي انطبعت من خلال هذه التجربة ؟

متألمة كثيراً على تاريخنا ، "و يا كم .. و يا كثر  ما هربت " من مواجهة هذه الحقيقة و كنت أخشى سماعها ، دائماً أتألم و أقول لنفسي أن  العرب أمة "ظالمة" تربت و تأججت على القسوة و الخيانة ، فهؤلاء أبناء النبي محمد   مباشرة ، كيف توجه لهم هذا الظلم و بهذه  القسوة ؟ .. اليوم رغماً عني واجهت هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة .. كثير من أبعادها يجب أن  نعلمها و أن ما حدث في التاريخ يأتي يوم و يطفو على السطح ..

في النهاية دعت الشمري إلى التعايش و نبذ الفرقة و  على رأسها كل الفتاوى الدينية و الخطاب الديني الذي يحمل ثقافة التكفير للآخر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مرت بسلام ولم تقع حوادث

32 ألف سيارة سعودية تعبر «الجسر» إلى المنامة ليلة رأس السنة

الأمني البحريني : ما حدث من تعديات منذ عامين لن ولم يتكرر


 


انتهت احتفالات ليلة رأس السنة الميلادية بمملكة البحرين بسلام  ودون وقوع أي مشاكل تذكر ، وقد شهدت الحالة الأمنية في العاصمة المنامة هدوءا تاما  بسبب الخطة الأمنية التي نفذتها إدارة الامن العام البحرينية، وقد تواجدت  «اليوم»منذ وقت مبكر في العاصمة البحرينية لرصد حركة التدفق السعودي الى الجانب  الآخر من جسر الملك فهد لقضاء الليلة الأخيرة من العام 2009 م ،حيث عبرت 32 ألف  سيارة الى البحرين.
وأكد الضابط المناوب بالمديرية العامة لإدارة الأمن  البحرينية الملازم يعقوب يوسف بأن انتشار رجال الأمن على جانبي الشوارع الرئيسية  يأتي في ظل الخطة العامة التي وضعت للتعامل مع المناسبات الرسمية وخاصة هذه الليلة  وقال يعقوب : نحن كمسلمين لا نعترف باحتفالات اعياد الميلاد لذلك لم تخرج الخطة  التي وضعت عن تشديد الرقابة في شوارع العاصمة، وإن كانت مثل تلك الإجراءات تتخذ  بشكل مستمر وليست موجهة ضد أي جالية .
واضاف يعقوب : نحن والأخوة السعوديون شعب  واحد تربطنا علاقات مختلفة تمتد الى علاقات عائلية ومصاهرة ولا يمكن للأمن البحريني  أن يتعامل مع الأخوة السعوديين باختلاف عن اخوانهم البحرينيين وباقي دول المجلس ،  والقانون البحريني يطبق على أي فرد اقترف خطأ سواء كان بحرينيا او سعوديا ولا يوجد  تمييز في تطبيق القانون والمخطئ سيعاقب حسب ما ينص عليه القانون والبريء سوف يتم  اطلاق سراحه فورا واحب ان اطمئن الجميع بأن ما حدث منذ عامين من تعديات على ممتلكات  الاخوة السعوديين لم يتكرر. 
وكان جسر الملك فهد قد شهد انسيابية في الحركة في  الجانب السعودي بعكس الجانب البحريني الذي شهد تكدسا غير طبيعي بسبب بطء إنهاء  الاجراءات وقد فوجئ العائدون الى الدمام فجرا بإغلاق الجانب البحريني معظم المسارات  ما تسبب في ازدحام كبير وإرباك لهم 
« اليوم التي تواجدت في تلك الحظات وجهت  سؤالا لأحد العاملين في الكبائن في الجانب البحريني عن سبب اغلاق المسارات فاجاب  بأن معظم العاملين يتمتعون بإجازة ولا يوجود موظفون ؟ ما ترك علامة استفهام كبيرة  تجاه منح العاملين اجازة اثناء هذه المناسبة .
وكان جسر الملك فهد قد شهد عبور  32 ألف سيارة يوم امس الخميس عبرت ما بين الساعة الثامنة صباحا والحادية عشرة ليلا  واستمرت حركة العبور حتى الساعات الاولى من صباح الجمعة ، يذكر ان في ليلة رأس  السنة في العام 2008م شهدت حوادث عنف شديدة ضد السعوديين انتهت بالعديد من الإصابات  وإحراق السيارات .


 :noworry:  بثراحه 32 ألف في ليلة رأس السنه احسه عدد مبالغ فيه
بعض الصحف ذكرت انو العدد وصل لــ/ 10 آلاف  :amuse:  يعني هذا ممكن يتصدق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«كرنفال خيري» لترميم قسم الأطفال في  مستشفى القطيف المركزي


تقيم جمعية خيرية في الخبر، الخميس المقبل كرنفالاً خيريًا يحتوي على العديد من  الفعاليات من المسابقات والعروض المسرحية، إضافة إلى عرض درجات «هارلي ديفدسن»،  وأركان البيع الخيري، وسيخصص ريعه لإعادة ترميم قسم الأطفال في مستشفى القطيف  المركزي، في الوقت الذي تنطلق غدا الشاحنة الثالثة لإعانة منكوبي جدة، التي تنظمها  جمعيات عدة، فيما انطلقت الشاحنة الثانية من الإعانات الأربعاء الماضي، حيث اشتملت  المعونات على المواد الأساسية.

وأوضحت رئيسة العلاقات العامة في جمعية نسائية مشاركة فوزية الضامن أن الحملة  «لاقت نجاحا كبيرا، وذلك نتيجة لتكاتف الجهود، من جهات عدة، فعندما يتقدم لنا  متطوعون، بغرض الحصول على غطاء وتصريح للعمل في جمع الإعانات لمنكوبي جدة، كانت  الموافقة فوريه من قبلنا، وأخذ التصريح أسبوعا واحدا فقط حتى تم إصداره، فهم شباب  لديهم الحماسة وروح التعاون، ونحن نمتلك الخبرة في هذه المجالات، ومن هنا حصل  التكامل، الذي بدوره كان سببا رئيسيا في نجاح الحملة».

وأضافت الضامن «آن الأوان للجمعيات الخيرية أن تتخلى عن الطريقة التقليدية في  عملية جمع التبرعات، وقد أثبتت التجربة من خلال حملة الجسد الواحد صحة العمل بنفس  الطريقة التي تم تنفيذ الحملة بها، وليس عن طريق إيداع مبالغ مالية في حسابات  مصرفيه كما هو متعارف عليه، وهو على العكس تماما من تدشين حملة يتم تسليط الضوء  عليها، وتلاقي إقبال من كافة شرائح المجتمع، ومن كل المحافظة، إضافة إلى تكاتف عدة  جهات للعمل من أجلها، وإن استمرت لفترة من الزمن».

وأشار رئيس إحدى الجمعيات الرئيسة المشاركة عبدالله السعد «إن الشاحنة الثانية  التي توجهت إلى جدة يوم الأربعاء، كانت تحمل المواد الأساسية، وقد التمست من خلال  تواجدي في جدة حال وصول الشاحنة الأولى مدى حاجتهم إلى مؤونة الشتاء، من ملابس  شتوية، وأغطية، إضافة إلى أدوات المطبخ، وهذا ما تم إرساله، حيث كانت الشاحنة  الثانية أكبر حجما من الأولى، وكنا في بداية الحملة خمسة أشخاص، نقوم بترتيب وفرز  التبرعات إلا أن العدد كان يتزايد يوما بعد آخر»، مؤكدًا «عندما وصلت الشاحنة  الأولى إلى مدينة جدة فوجئ المتطوعون هناك أن جميع الإعانات كانت مصنفة، ولم  يحتاجوا إلى وقت لتصنيفها وفـرزها، وإنـمـا توجهت بها سيـارات النقل من أرض المعارض  في مـدينـة جدة، لتـقوم بتوزيعها على المحتاجين هناك، كـمـا رأيـت تكاتف كبير بين  أبناء جـدة، حيـث بلغ عدد الشباب والشابات المتطوعين خمسة آلاف، يعملون بشكل دوري  لتوفير احتياجات الأسر المنكوبة، فيما تم تكريمهم من قبل الغرفة التجارية في مدينة  جدة، وكنا نحن على رأس قائمة المتطوعين الذين تم تكريمهم، حيث كنا الوحيدين  المتطوعين من خارج مدينة جدة».

وقال السعد «هذا الأسبوع يعتبر الأخير لاستقبال التبرعات، كما إن هناك شاحنة  ستتوجه إلى جدة غدا الأحد محملة بالمواد الأساسية»، وعن سبب توقف الحملة قال «سيكون  هناك كرنفال تقيمه الجمعية، يحتوي على العديد من الفعاليات، وسيخصص ريعه لإعادة  ترميم قسم الأطفال في مستشفى القطيف المركزي، وسينطلق يوم الخميس المقبل في مدينة  الخبر، وعدد المتطوعين فيه يقارب الأربعين متطوعا ومتطوعة».

وأضافت منسقة الجمعية إيمان الجشي «لقد قمنا بزيارة إلى قسم الأطفال في مستشفى  القطيف المركزي، وتلمسنا حاجتهم إلى بعض الأمور إضافة إلى الترميم، وقد رحبوا  بالفكرة التي طرحناها، وبما أن ريع الكرنفال قد لا يحقق مبالغ كبيرة، لذا توجهنا  إلى رجال الأعمال ولقينا منهم تجاوب وترحيب كبيرين، حيث سنتولى نحن عملية الإشراف  على إجراء الترميم، إضافة إلى غرف الجلوس».


يعني اعادة ترميم قسم الاطفال بمستشفى حكومي في بلد تمتلك أكبر احتياطي نفط بالعالم يحتاج لجمع تبرعات


أو جمع مردود أو ريع كرنفال خيري ..


بلدنا تتبرع لبلاد ثانيه في بناء مساجد ومستشفيات وحتى جامعات


واحنا نحتاج لجمع ريع كرنفال تقيمه جمعيه خيريه لإصلاح أو ترميم قسم بـأحد مستشفياتنا


سؤال غااص بحلقي  :bigsmile:  وووين ميزانية المستشفيات يا وزير الصحه


وووين فلوسك ياااوطن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مؤتمر عالمي عن زراعة الأعضاء بـ «تخصصي الدمام» اليوم 



ينظم مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام ممثلاً في مختبر التطابق  النسيجي والمناعة الجينية وبرنامج زراعة الأعضاء بالمستشفى اليوم السبت المؤتمر  العالمي الأول في علم وطب زراعة الأعضاء , ويستمر المؤتمر الذي سوف تتخلله فعاليات  متنوعة مدة ثلاثة أيام.
وسيصاحب المؤتمر ورشتي عمل لتغطية الجوانب المخبرية  الخاصة بالفحوصات والتوافق النسيجي وغيرها باستخدام آخر التقنيات المتاحة  عالميا.
وأوضحت رئيسة اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر واستشارية علم المناعة المرضية  ومديرة مختبر التطابق النسيجي والمناعة بالمستشفى الدكتورة رباب العطاس أن المؤتمر  سيتناول جوانب عديدة فيما يختص بعلم زراعة الأعضاء, وعلم المناعة وآخر المستجدات  الخاصة بنقل الخلايا الجذعية بما فيها المستوحاة من الحبل السري وزراعة النخاع  والأعضاء الصلبة كالكلى والرئة والكبد والقلب, إضافة إلى آخر المستجدات الخاصة  بالأدوية المستخدمة في هذا المجال.
وبينت أن المؤتمر يشارك فيه عدد من الخبراء  في مجال زراعة الأعضاء في العالم من أمريكا وكندا والهند، إضافة لمجموعة من الأطباء  السعوديين من مختلف المستشفيات بالمملكة, مشيرة إلى أن المؤتمر معتمد بساعات تعليم  من الجمعية الأمريكية للتطابق النسيجي والمناعة الجينية والهيئة السعودية للتخصصات  الطبية.
مـــن جانبه أشاد رئيس الهيئة السعودية لزراعة الأعضاء الدكتور فيصل  شاهين, بالإنجازات التي حققها مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام خلال فترة زمنية  قصيرة ليعطي مثالاً بليغاً للمؤسسات الصحية نحو إمكانية البدء ببرنامج زراعة  الأعضاء متميز في حال توافر الإدارة الحكيمة والإمكانيات اللازمة لذلك.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المملكة تحتضن المؤتمر الخليجي العالمي لمرض السكري


تحتضن المملكة العربية السعودية فعاليات المؤتمر العالمي الثالث  للمجموعة الخليجية لدراسة السكري خلال الفترة من 9 – 11 فبراير 2010م الموافق 25 –  27 صفر 1431هـ بفندق الإنتر كونتيننتال بجدة .
و أكد رئيس اللجنة المنظمة  للمؤتمر رئيس قسم سكر وغدد الأطفال بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للحرس الوطني بجدة  الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله التويم أن المؤتمر الثالث يأتي ضمن سلسلة من  المؤتمرات العلمية الخليجية العالمية للمجموعة الخليجية لدراسة داء السكري بعد  المؤتمرين السابقين اللذين تم تنظيمهما في دبي عام 2005م وفي مسقط بعمان عام 2007م  .
وقال :إن المؤتمر الذي تشترك في تنظيمه الشؤون الصحية بالحرس الوطني وجامعة  الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز والمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس وزراء الصحة بدول الخليج العربي  سينطلق تحت شعار ( داء السكري ... حان وقت العمل ) مبينا أن هناك عددا كبيرا من  المواضيع العلمية وورقات العمل سيتم مناقشتها خلال انعقاد المؤتمر بجدة بمشاركة عدة  جهات محلية وعالمية ومنها منظمة إتحاد السكر العالمية والجمعية السعودية للسكر  والغدد الصماء وجمعية طب الأطفال السعودية .
وأكد رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر  بأن البرنامج العلمي للمؤتمر سيسلط الضوء على حجم مشكلة داء السكري في دول الخليج  والتحديات الكبيرة التي تواجه هذه الدول بسبب هذا المرض الذي يعد من أهم مشاكل  الصحة العامة عالمياً وهو أحد أخطر الأمراض المزمنة التي تواجه النظم الصحية وتعتبر  من أولويات التخطيط الصحي للمرحلة الحالية والقادمة خليجياً وإقليمياً  ودولياً.
وقال التويم : إن المؤتمر يهدف إلى المشاركة الإيجابية في الوقاية  ومكافحة داء السكري وتقليل مضاعفاته المزمنة من خلال التواصل الفاعل مع الخبرات  العالمية والخليجية . وكذلك تنمية المهارات وزيادة المعرفة لدى الأطباء والممارسين  الصحيين من خلال ورش العمل المتخصصة والمحاضرات والأبحاث المقدمة للمؤتمر .. كما  يهدف المؤتمر إلى تقوية أواصر التواصل مع المنظمات والخبراء والقيادة الإقليمية  والعالمية في مجال السكري بالإضافة إلى مواكبة المستجدات العالمية في مجال علاج داء  السكري .


المؤتمر في جده  :bigsmile:  اتخيل اعضاءه رايحين وكل واحد كاتب وصيته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

5 مختبرات متنقـلة لفحص الميـاه والأغذيـة بالشـرقية


ذكر أمين المنطقة الشرقية المهندس ضيف الله بن عايش العـتيبي ان  العام الجديد سيشهد معالجة مشاكل مياه الشرب بشكل نهائي منوها الى متابعة الأمانة  لمصانع المياه بالمنطقة، وكل ما يعرض في الأسواق والمحلات التجارية وأخذ عينات  عشوائية من اجل فحصها بمختبر الأمانة للتأكد من صلاحيتها.
وأضاف: سيتم انشاء  وتطوير مختبرات جديدة وتشغيل مختبرات متنقلة عند وصول السيارات التي سبق ان تقدمت  الامانة بتأمينها وهي مجهّزة تجهيزاً نموذجياً تؤدي من خلالها هذا الغرض المنشود من  أجله.
ونوّه الى حرص الامانة على رفع مستوى مراقبة الحركة المرورية في الميادين  والطرق والشوارع الرئيسية ووضع إشارات ضوئية رقمية في اهم الطرق والشوارع الرئيسية  بالمنطقة. 
وفيما يخص شكوى المواطنين من الإشارة الضوئية على التقاطع الواقع  بطريق الخامس عشر عند جسر سيهات (النابية) نوّه امين الشرقية بإحالة الشكوى الى  اللجنة المكونة بين المرور والأمانة لدراستها وفق الاختصاص.
من جانبه اوضح  الدكتور خليفة السعد مدير عام صحة البيئة بأمانة المنطقة الشرقية ان المختبرات  الحديثة المتنقلة عبارة عن مختبر للفحص البيولوجي والكيميائي والاغذية يباشر حالات  التسمم الغذائي وبه جهاز للكشف المبدئي عن متبقيات المبيدات الحشرية.
واوضح  الدكتور خليفة السعد مدير عام صحة البيئة بأمانة المنطقة الشرقية ان المختبرات  الحديثة المتنقلة عبارة عن مختبرات للفحص البيولوجي والكيميائي والاغذية تباشر  حالات التسمم الغذائي وبها جهاز للكشف المبدئي عن متبقيات المبيدات الحشرية، حيث  ستكون هناك سيارات متواجدة في الاسواق والمطاعم وسيكون لها جدول وخطة عمل للجولات  الميدانية للفحص المباشر السريع في موقع الحدث سواء كانت اسواقا او مستودعات اغذية  او مطاعم او منشآت غذائية لاتخاذ العينات وفحصها في الموقع، اما تلك التي تحتاج الى  فحوصات استكمالية مثل بقايا المعادن الثقيلة او قياس بروماد البوتاسيم فسيتم نقلها  الى المختبر المركزي. 
واشار الى توفير مختبرين متنقلين كمرحلة اولى مجهّزة  بالمعدات اللازمة التي تمكّنها من فحص العينات داخل السيارة منوها الى استقطاب  السيارات من شركة متخصصة في هذا المجال مجهزة بأحدث الوسائل، حيث تباشر خدمتها في  مناطق البلديات خاصة التي لا توجد بها مختبرات مركزية وستتم زيادة عدد السيارات في  الاعوام القادمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

250 طبيبا وطبيبة بجدة يواجهون سرطان الثدي


انطلقت امس فعاليات البرنامج التوعوي الرائد «دقيقتان من وقتك ..  أنقذت حياتي» بحضور أكثر من 250 طبيبا وطبيبة نساء وولادة في فندق «الفور سيزون»  بالرياض حيث استعرض المشاركون المحاور الأساسية في وضع استراتيجية تعمل على الحد من  مرض سرطان الثدي وتثقيف سيدات المجتمع بأهمية الكشف المبكر عن المرض.
وتناولت  ورقة عمل استشاري علم الأورام ومدير برامج أورام الثدي في مستشفى الملك فيصل  التخصصي ومركز الأبحاث بالرياض الدكتور داحش عجارم التي تطرقت الى سرطان الثدي في  المملكة اهم أسباب الإصابة بالمرض والاحصائيات الصادرة من السجل الوطني عن عدد  الحالات المصابة والجهود التي تبذل من كافة القطاعات للحد من الإصابات .
وتناولت  الدكتورة أسماء الدباغ إستشارية الأشعة بكلية الطب بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة في  ورقة العمل التي قدمتها بعنوان الكشف عن سرطان الثدي وأهمية الفحص المبكر الخطوات  العملية التي يمكن ان تلجأ اليها السيدات من اجل الكشف عن سرطان الثدي واهمية  متابعة صحتها بشكل دوري خاصة بعد سن الثلاثين .
وقدم رئيس اللجنة المنظمة  للبرنامج الدكتور هشام أحمد عرب إستشاري أمراض النساء والولادة وطب الأجنة، وخبير  جراحة المناظير وأمراض العقم، الأمين العام للجمعية السعودية لأمراض النساء  والولادة ورقة عمل عن دور طبيب النساء والولادة في الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي،  اشار فيها الى أهمية دور الطبيب في الكشف المبكر عن المرض .
وبين الدكتور عرب أن  البرنامج في مرحلته الجديدة يهدف إلى توثيق التعاون مع «روش» العالمية للأدوية لرفع  درجة الوعي لدى أطباء أمراض النساء والولادة في المملكة حول أهمية الفحص السريري في  الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي، وبالتالي زيادة فرص الشفاء في حال الاكتشاف المبكر  للمرض وعلاجه.
واشار الى دور اطباء وطبيبات النساء والولادة في تثقيف المجتمع  والسيدات بمخاطر المرض، حيث إن غالبية السيدات يراجعن أطباء وطبيبات النساء في  مرحلة مبكرة من العمر، وهو ما يعد فرصة جيدة للتوعية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المشروع يفتقر لعناصر السلامة 

حي النادي بصفوى محاصر بحفريات الصرف و«المياه» تبحث عن حلول



صعوبات متعدة يواجهها القاطنون بحي المنار «حي النادي» جراء  حفريات مشروع الصرف الصحي المنتشرة في غالبية شوارع الحي والتي يفتقر بعضها لشروط  السلامة .
ولجأ العديد من الأهالي الى وضع «جسور» خشبية أمام مداخل منازلهم جراء  استحالة دخول منازلهم دونها ناهيك عن صعوبة عبور الشوارع مشيا على الأقدام أو  بالمركبات لانتشار الحفر العميقة وكميات كبيرة من الأنقاض .
وأشار فلاح مبارك  الهاجري الى الصعوبات التي يواجهها الأهالي عند استخدامهم الشوارع داخل الحي وصعوبة  مغادرة منازلهم جراء الحفريات التي طال وجودها وسط الحي - حسب رأيه - منوها الى  أهمية وضع ممشى من الحديد أمام المنزل ليتمكن الأهالي من مغادرة منازلهم دون اللجوء  الى المسير لمسافات طويلة لعبور تلك الحفر .
ولفت مبارك راضي الهاجري الى إنه  يقطع مسافة تزيد عن 300 متر ليتمكن من دخول منزله المحاط بالحفريات وعدم تمكنه من  الوصول اليه بمركبته .
وبين سعد فلاح الهاجري أن عناصر السلامة بالمشروع معدومة  خاصة في بداية الحفر حيث يفتقر بعضها لشباك . 
من جانبه أكد مدير مصلحة المياه  بصفوى المهندس ضياء آل أسعد شكوى المواطنين حول مواضيع الأمن والسلامة المتعلقة  بالمشروع منوها الى مخاطبة الوحدة بالقطيف التي بدورها أرسلت فرقة الأمن والسلامة  وصورت الموقع ونحن ننتظر الحلول لحل هذه المشكلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أبها: الخوف من الجن يحول دون سكن أحد  المنازل وما جاوره




فيمـــا ذهـــب بعـــــض المتخصصين إلى أن خوف الناس من الجن مرتبط بقلة الإيمان  وتصديق ما يحكى من إشاعات تزيدهم رهقاً، يقبع مهجوراً منذ زمن طويل منزل وسط مدينة  أبها بحجة كونه مسكوناً، وأن أصواتاً غريبة تتلجلج كل يوم داخله، وغير ذلك من  الأحداث التي رواها أو تخيلها كثير ممن عرفوا البيت أو سكنوا قريباً منه، إلا أن  أحد ساكنيه الأصليين أرجع المسألة إلى وقت استئجاره من مستشفى الصحة النفسية، وأن  ما يسمع أو يروى كان نتيجة تصرفات المرضى.

وذكر المواطن فيصل عسيري الذي كان أكثر السكان صموداً في الشقق المفروشة المطلة  على المنزل اذ أمضى فيها شهراً، أنه يسمع أصوات الأبواب القوية كل ليلة «كأن هناك  من يفتحها ثم يغلقها بعنف، وتبدأ هذه العملية بعد الثانية من منتصف الليل، كما أن  مصابيح المنزل تضاء على رغم انه مهجور تماماً، ما يدعوه لأن يرجح وجود سكان من الجن  فيه». 

وقال عسيري: «منافذ الغرفة التي أنام فيها مقابلة تماماً للمنزل المهجور، ولشدة  البرد أغلقها وأغطيها بالستائر كل ليلة، وتصيبني الدهشة كلما صحوت في الصباح وهي  مفتوحة والبرد انتشر في أرجاء الغرفة». وأضاف أن الأمر استمر معه منذ نحو شهر ما  جعله يتعود عليه، بعكس معظم الساكنين الذين لا يمضون أكثر من ليلتين أو ثلاث  ليغادروا خائفين.

وفيما أوضح عامل الشقق المفروشة أنور البنقالي، أنهم لا يستفيدون من الشقق  الموجودة بجوار المنزل المهجور وان معظم المستأجرين يروون الكثير من القصص منها  أنهم يسمعون أصوات كبار في السن ينادونهم وغيرها، أشار ساكن آخر الطالب ابراهيم  الجحدلي، إلى انه يسمع كثيراً من الحكايات، «لكنه في شقته غير المطلة على المنزل لم  يشعر بشيء حتى الآن». 

وقال احد جيران المنزل: «سمعنا انه مسكون وان من يدخله يسمع أصواتاً غريبة  وأشخاصاً يطالبونه بالخروج من المنزل فوراً، لكن بالنسبة لنا لم نشعر بأي شيء غريب  إطلاقاً، فقط القصص التي نسمعها ولم نشاهدها، فهجران المنزل منذ سنوات طويلة يبرره  كثيرون بالنحس الذي لازم المنزل منذ القدم». 

فيما أوضح ابن صاحب المنزل السابق احمد مطاعن، أن والده أجر المنزل على مستشفى  الصحة النفسية لمدة سبع سنوات، ثم لمدارس أهلية لمدة أربع سنوات، «ثم اضطر لبيعه  بسبب شكاوى الجيران من الإزعاج»، مشيراً إلى أن تلك المرحلة لم تشهد أي أمور غريبة  على الإطلاق، وان سبب تلك الإشاعات دعاية وزعت وصدقها الناس، وكرستها أصوات المرضى  في مستشفى الصحة النفسية سابقاً. 

من جهته، ذكر الشيخ سعد العسيري، ان الجن ممكن ان تسكن في المنازل، «لكن ذكر  الله يطمئن القلوب، وعلى عكس ذلك تأتي، فالأماكن التي لا يوجد فيها ذكر تكون موقعاً  خصباً للشياطين»، فيما ذهب الاختصاصي الاجتماعي سعيد القحطاني، إلى أن التأثير  النفسي له دور في نسج بعض الخيال وتفسير الأحداث بشكل مغلوط. وقال: «هناك الكثير من  الناس يسمعون حكايات وقصصاً مؤثرة فيعيشونها، ويحاولون تناول واقع ليس موجوداً في  الأصل، ومن ثم لو عصف الهواء بباب أو نافذة أو سمع صوت شخص في الشارع يفسر على انه  حدث غير طبيعي»، مضيفاً ان الجن موجود لكن الجزم بأنه يتسبب في تلك الأحداث صعب،  خصوصاً أن المنازل متلاصقة وان الخلاص من مثل هذه المؤثرات يكون بشغل وقت الفراغ  والإيمان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ومن الجن في ابها الى السحر  :bigsmile:   في جده . . 



طلاسم وأسحـار «بروائح كريهـة» بحوزة وافـد 



أوقفت الجهات الأمنية في جدة وافدا من جنسية مغربية داخل صالات  مطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي وبحوزته عبوات زجاجية مشبوهة وتم إيقافه على إثرها  وإحالته للتحقيق.وتعود التفاصيل عندما اشتبه افراد الشرطة في بعض العبوات التي كانت  بحوزة الوافد الذي حاول إنكار علاقته بالعبوات المضبوطة وأكد أنه فوجئ بوجودها ضمن  أمتعته وحاول التملّص منها غير أن رجال الأمن داخل المطار كشفوا عن وجودها ضمن عفشه  المشحون من دولة خليجية مما جعله يسقط ويعترف بأن ما تم ضبطه يخصه. بدوره أشار  العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق الاعلامي لشرطة جدة إلى ان الجهات الأمنية تمكنت من ضبط  الشاب البالغ من العمر 28 عاما، وتم إيقافه في مطار الملك عبد العزيز الدولي وهو  قادم من احدى الرحلات الخارجية وتم الاشتباه به كونه يحمل ثلاث عبوات زجاجية ذات  روائح كريهة تم التحقيق معه ليعترف بأنها عبارة عن أوانٍ بداخلها أعمال سحرية  وشعوذة جلبها بهدف إيقاع السحر في احد الأشخاص وأكد أنه حضر من دبي بعد اتمامه عمل  تلك الأسحار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اقتحام منزل أرملة وسرقة مجوهرات و« كلاشينكوف» 



تمكنت الجهات الأمنية بمساعدة أقارب امرأة «ارملة» تسكن بحي  الغزالة بتثليث من التعرف على لصوص استغلوا غيابها العام الماضي لأداء فريضة الحج  وقاموا باقتحام منزلها وسرقوا أثاث المنزل الذي يحتوي على مفروشات ومكيفات وثلاجات  وأسطوانات غاز وكذلك أسلحة تعود لزوجها المتوفى حيث تم سرقة رشاش كلاشنكوف وذهب  ومجوهرات وقد تم مداهمة اللصوص بحي الغزالة وبعد القبض على أحدهم اعترف بسرقته لتلك  المحتويات وأخبرهم عن مرافقيه حيث اعترف بأن الأسلحة قاموا بدفنها في وادي الثفن  الشهير 17كم غرب تثليث أما باقي المسروقات فتم العثور عليها داخل منزلهم والذي  كانوا يبيعونه باحدى المحافظات القريبة من تثليث ، وتم القبض عليهم جميعاًَ  واحالتهم للتحقيق ومن ثم إحالتهم لقاضي محكمة تثليث لإصدار الحكم الشرعي بحقهم  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انشطار «دراجة ناريـة» ينهي حيـاة شـابين 






لقي شابان مصرعهما على الفور صباح أمس بشارع الظهران بمدينة  المبرز في الجهة المقابلة لهيئة الري والصرف بمحافظة الاحساء إثر حادث مروري شنيع  .. وذكر شهود عيان أن دراجة نارية كانت تسير بسرعة باتجاه الاشارة المرورية لتصطدم  بأحد الأشخاص الذي كان يعبر الطريق قاصداً الناحية الأخرى من الشارع، مما أدى إلى  اختلال المقود بيد السائق ووقوع الدراجة وانقسام الدراجة النارية إلى نصفين وتشتت  اجزاء الدراجة في الطريق وتجمهر المارة ..
وباشر الهلال الأحمر السعودي موقع  الحادث وتم تقديم الإسعافات الاولية للمصابين إلا أن جهود المنقذين في تقديم  الاسعافات الاولية لم تنجح وتوفي الشخصان في الموقع على الفور.
وتم نقلهم إلى  مستشفى الأمير سعود بالمبرز وباشرت الجهات الامنية ودوريات المرور الموقع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في محاولة إنتحار هي الثانية..وحالتها خطرة

فتاة عشرينية تطلق النار على نفسها في حائل



 
نقلت فتاة عشرينية مساء هذا اليوم إلى قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى الملك خالد  بحائل بعد أن أطلقت النار على نفسها محاولة الانتحار .

 
واستغلت الفتاة عدم وجود ذويها بالمنزل وأخذت سلاح والدها (مسدس) وأطلقت النار  على نفسها. وباشرت الجهات الأمنية موقع الحادث وجرى نقل الفتاة للمستشفى، حيث أدخلت  قسم العناية المركزية في حالة خطرة .

 
يذكر أن الفتاة تعاني من مرض نفسي، حيث حاولت الانتحار قبل هذه المرة بإلقاء  نفسها داخل خزان المياه، وتم تدارك الأمر من قبل عائلتها ومنعها من ذلك.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف حول "موقف سيارة" ينتهي بطعنة في الظهر بالطائف



دخل شابان في خلاف حاد بسبب موقف سيارة وانتهى الخلاف بإصابة شقيق أحدهما بطعنة في  ظهره نُقل على إثرها إلى المستشفى وتم ضبط الجاني ورفاقه من قِبل دوريات الأمن  بالطائف. 


وكان شاب يسكن بأحد المنازل الواقعة في مثلث البياشا بحي الشرقية عاد في ساعة  متأخرة من الليل إلى منزله وشاهد شاباً يقف بسيارته أمام المنزل، فطلب منه أن يبحث  عن موقف آخر إلا أنه لم يكترث لطلبه ودخل معه في تحد ورفض أن يغادر وأبقى السيارة  مكانها، مما دفع ساكن المنزل إبلاغ عمليات الأمن عن الحالة وقبل أن تصل دوريات  الأمن تعرض شقيق ساكن المنزل لإصابة في ظهره نتيجة طعنة تلقاها كردة فعل من  المُشتكى عليه بعد حضور اثنين من رفاقه بالموقع 

وفي أقل من عشر دقائق تمكنت دوريات الأمن من الإطاحة بهم ومن ثم تسليمهم لمركز  شرطة الفيصلية للتحقيق معهم، فيما تم نقل المُصاب إلى المستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ارتفاع في الأسعار سجلته مراكز الحجز والموظفون آخر من  يعلم

"السعودية" تستقبل العام الجديد برفع أسعار التذاكر  الداخلية



تناقلت تقارير صحفية اليوم الجمعة نقلاً عن مصادر داخل الخطوط السعودية عن  استهلالها للعام الميلادي الجديد برفع أسعار التذاكر الداخلية لدرجتي الأفق والأولى  بزيادة تصل إلى ٢٥٪ لجميع المحطات الداخلية فقط، فيما ستظل أسعار التذاكر الدولية  كما هي دون زيادة نتيجة المنافسة التي تواجهها الشركة من شركات الطيران العالمية. 



وفي المقابل سجل موقع الخطوط السعودية على الشبكة الإلكترونية انخفاضاً في  الأسعار وصل إلى ما نسبته ٢٥٪.

 
من جانبهم أكد عدد من موظفي مراكز الحجز أنه لم يصلهم اليوم أي تعميم بخصوص  زيادة أو انخفاض الأسعار، ولكن عدد من الموظفين ألمحوا إلى أن النظام سجل اختلافاً  في أسعار التذاكر اليوم.



الجدير بالذكر أن الخطوط السعودية خفضت أسعار تذاكر درجتي الأفق والأولى  للمحطات الداخلية مطلع عام ٢٠٠٩ بنسبة وصلت إلى ١٥٪.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عروسه تكبره بـ 24 عاما


في حالة هي  الأولى من نوعها في منطقة نجران، ارتبط الشاب (م.س 22 عاما) بامرأة في الـ46 من  عمرها أخيرا، وسط استغراب أقارب وذوي الشاب، إذ أنه لم يسبق له الزواج ويتمتع  بمكانة اجتماعية ووظيفية جيدة، بالإضافة لعدم معاناته من عيب يمنعه من الزواج بأخرى  من فئته العمرية.

وكان الشاب قد تقدم لخطبة المرأة من أهلها الذين وافقوا عليه  دون تحفظ، ووزع رقاع الدعوة على أصدقائه وأبناء قبيلته بعد أن حدد موعد الزواج، غير  مكترث بفارق العمر بينهما، مبينا أنه يعيش في سعادة عارمة ويخطط لقضاء شهر كامل  متجولا في مدن المملكة.

لكن الشاب الذي لم يفصح عن سبب ارتباطه بزوجته وهي تفوقه  في العمر بـ24 عاما، أكد أن هذا الزواج لن يكون الأخير له، مشيرا إلى رغبته  المستقبلية في الارتباط بأخرى دون تحديد لعمر ووقت الزوجة المقبلة. 





> أكد أن هذا الزواج لن يكون الأخير له، مشيرا إلى رغبته  المستقبلية في الارتباط بأخرى دون تحديد لعمر ووقت الزوجة المقبلة.



 :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في ظل مزاعم حول ظاهرة غريبة فيه

في المدينة المنورة .. الذهاب لـ "وادي الجن" بـ 200 ريال



تشهد إحدى المناطق الواقعة على الطريق المؤدي إلى "متنزه البيضاء" في المدينة  المنورة (40 كلم شمال غرب المسجد النبوي)، توافداً كبيرا من الحجاج والزوار، إثر  مزاعم عن وجود ظواهر غريبة في ذلك الموقع، فيما استغل سائقو الحافلات وقائدو  المركبات الخاصة، الحجاج والزوار بنقلهم إلى الموقع المزعوم بمبالغ كبيرة تصل إلى  200 ريال للمركبات الخاصة، و40 ريال للحافلات للشخص الواحد.

 يتحدث البعض عن ظاهرة غريبة تحدث ، وهي أن الأشياء تسير في الاتجاه  المضاد للانخفاض, كسير المركبة نحو الارتفاع إذا تم إيقافاها من دون مكابح, كما أن  الماء عند سكبه فإنه يصعد للأعلى. عدد من سائقي الحافلات والمركبات  التي تقل مرتادي الموقع يقومون بإجراء التجارب على مركباتهم وحافلاتهم، لإقناع  الحجاج بحقيقة الظاهرة الغريبة، فيما عرف الموقع  بين أوساط العامة من الناس باسم  "وادي الجن".

 ويحدق الخطر بالمتواجدين في الموقع، ويهدد حياتهم ، كون  الموقع المزعوم يقع على الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي إلى "متنزه البيضاء"، والتواجد  الكثيف في الموقع والازدحام، يعرقل الحركة المرورية، ما يهدد بوقوع حوادث مرورية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«حقوق الإنسان» تساعد في عقد قران فتاة رفض أهلها تزويجها



استعانت فتاة في عقدها الثاني بهيئة حقوق الإنسان لمساعدتها في حل مشكلتها بعد أن  رفض أهلها تزويجها بشاب تقدم لها، فما كان منها إلا الهروب من ظلم أهلها إلى  الهيئة، بعد تعديهم على حقها في الاختيار بعدم تزويجها بمن ترغب. 

وبدأت  فصول القصة حينما تقدم للفتاة شاب من أقربائها راغباً في الزواج منها، ولكون والدها  في وضع صحي سيئ، قامت الأخت الشقيقة – لخلاف سابق بينهما- بتحريض الأم على الرفض،  وهو ما حصل فعلا، فما كان من الفتاة إلا أن حزمت أمتعتها ولجأت إلى هيئة حقوق  الإنسان طالبة منها تحويلها لدار إيوائية أو للسجن لإحراج أهلها. 

وسعت  الهيئة في بادرة إنسانية للحيلولة دون حدوث تصدع في العلاقات الأسرية ممثلة في  فرعها النسوي بإقناعها بالتوسط وإصلاح الأمر ومخاطبة وليّها الشرعي حتى يتم التأكد  من مناسبة الشاب لها، مؤكدةً للفتاة أهمية الحفاظ على ترابط أسرتها ودعمها وفي  الوقت نفسه الحفاظ على مكانتها أمام الشاب المتقدم. 

وقالت الهيئة إنه تم  التخاطب بالفعل مع وليّها الذي قام باحتوائها والتأكد من صلاح الرجل المتقدم لها  وإقناع والدتها. وظلت الهيئة على تواصل مع الفتاة حتى تم عقد قرانها بمباركة  الأسرة. 

وإن كانت هذه القصة قد كُتب لها النجاح، فإن هناك قصصا أخرى كثيرة  لفتيات حزينات يخفين آلامهن ودموعهن خلف أبواب حجراتهن، لا يستطعن إيصال أصواتهن  لمن ينقذهن من تعنت أهاليهن وتمسكهم بتقاليد بعيدة كل البعد عن تعاليم الدين الحنيف  التي تحث على تزويج الفتاة بالرجل الكفء واستئذانها في ذلك وعدم عضلها.  

يذكر أن تزايد القضايا التي تتقدم بها فتيات إلى المحاكم ضد آبائهن بسبب  العضل من الزواج، أو لجوء أخريات إلى جهات حكومية حقوقية يطالبن بحقهن أو رفع ظلم  أهاليهن عنهن، أمر يؤكد ارتفاع وعي الفتيات بحقهن في الزواج استنادا إلى الحكم  الشرعي في تزويج البنت «إذا عضلها الولي الأقرب انتقلت الولاية إلى السلطان».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هتك عرض طفلتين أردنيتين بأحد فنادق دبي

هتك باكستاني بالإكراه عرض طفلتين شقيقتين أردنيتين، إحداهما تبلغ من العمر تسع  سنوات والأخرى تصغرها بعامين قبل دخولهما حوض السباحة في أحد الفنادق في  دبي.
ومثل المتهم الاربعاء، أمام قاضي محكمة جنايات دبي فهمي منير وعضوية  الدكتور علي كلداري، ومنصور العوضي، في أولى جلسات محاكمته، إذ أنكر التهمة  المنسوبة إليه باقتراف جناية هتك العرض بالإكراه.
وجاء في أمر الإحالة أن المتهم  ويدعى "ش.م ـ 25 عاماً"، أثناء عمله منقذاً في حمام سباحة أحد الفنادق في ديرة، وضع  يده داخل ملابس المجني عليها الأولى "9 سنوات" متحسساً أجزاء حساسة من جسدها،  وارتكب الفعل ذاته مع شقيقتها "7 سنوات"، وزاد أنه قبلها.
ووفقا لما ورد بجريدة  "الإمارات اليوم" ، اتهمت "نيابة دبي" معه في القضية نفسها رجلاً هندياً يدعى "د.ك  ـ 38 عاماً"، وآخر سورياً "ج.ع 38 عاماً"، باقتراف جناية الامتناع عن التبليغ بوقوع  جريمة، على اعتبار أنهما علما بوقوع الجريمة في حق المجني عليهما وامتنعا عن إبلاغ  السلطات المختصة.
وشهدت والدة المجني عليهما في تحقيقات النيابة العامة في دبي  بأن ابنتيها طلبتا منها الذهاب إلى حوض السباحة أثناء إقامتهم في فندق، فوافقت  وأبلغتهما أنها ستلحق بهما بعد قليل، ثم لحقت بهما وسبحت معهما، متابعة أنها بعد  يومين لاحظت أن ابنتيها لا ترغبان في الذهاب إلى حوض السباحة، وأنهما يتهامسان  بكلمات غريبة، إذ سمعت الكبرى تقول للأخرى بأنها ترغب بالكلام، لكن الصغرى ردّت  عليها بأنها أقسمت بعدم إخبار أحد، فطلبت منهما التحدث بالأمر، فأخبرتاها أنهما  خائفتان من منقذ السباحة، وعلمت بالأمر.

وأضافت أنها توجهت للاستقبال وطلبت  مقابلة مدير الفندق "المتهم الثالث السوري"، فأبلغته بما حدث وطلبت منه إبلاغ  الشرطة، وطلب من المتهم الباكستاني الحضور واستفسر منه عما حدث، ثم حضر المتهم  الثاني الهندي "مدير" وصفع المتهم الباكستاني على وجهه، وطلب من أحد الموظفين أخذه  إلى خارج الفندق وإنهاء إقامته.
وأشارت والدة المجني عليهما أن المدير الهندي  "المتهم الثاني" أبلغها بأنه أنهى خدمات المتهم الأول، وسألها إن كان يرضيها ما  حدث؟ فأجابته بالنفي، وطلبت إحضار الشرطة، فأخذ في تهدئتها وطلب منها التوجه إلى  الغرفة وعدم إبلاغ الشرطة، وكذا المتهم الثالث، وعليه أبلغت شرطة المرقبات بالأمر  وفتحت بلاغاً ضدهم. كما أخذت نيابة دبي شهادة الطفلتين على سبيل الاستدلال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إلغاء شرط “الإقامة” بالقرى والهجر في تعيين المعلمات

كشفت مصادر مطلعة في وزارة التربية والتعليم ان الغاء شرط «الاقامة» في القرى  والهجر بجوار المدارس لتوظيف المعلمات في مراحله النهائية الان وذلك بهدف اتاحة  الفرص للخريجات في التعيين وتحقيق العدالة والحد من عمليات التزوير التى انتشرت  مؤخرا. ولفتت المصادر ان لجنة من وزارتي الخدمة المدنية والتربية تعكف حاليا على  التجهيز لالغاء هذا الشرط مشيرة ان شرط الاقامة فتح باب التزوير من قبل الكثيرين في  سبيل التعيين، كما فتح مجالا لتعيين الخريجات الاقل درجة وتقديرا في تخصصات مختلفة  لتوفر شرط الاقامة فيما حرمت الكثير من المتميزات من التعيين لعدم اقامتهن في مكان  الوظيفة. ويبلغ عدد المعلمات الموجودات على قوائم الانتظار للتوظيف اكثر من 300 الف  سنويا في حين يتم سنويا الاعلان فقط عن 10 -15 الف وظيفة. ويبلغ عدد المعلمات حاليا  على راس العمل 208 الاف معلمة في مختلف المراحل ووضعت الوزارة ممثلة في تعليم  البنات سبع فئات من المعلمات اللاتي لا يحق لهن طلب النقل الخارجي من خلال حركة  النقل الخارجي للعام 1430/1431هـ . بحيث لا يحق رفع طلب خارجي لمن بلغ غيابها بدون  عذر أكثر من عشرين يوماً منفصلة إلى ما قبل صدور الحركة الخارجية، والمعينات حديثا  لعام 1430/1431هـ لا يحق لهن طلب النقل إلا لمندوبيات إدارة التربية والتعليم التي  عينت فيها، ومن قبل عدولها في حركة النقل للعام 1428/1429هـ واشترط عليها بعدم  التقدم لمدة عامين ومن كان أداؤها الوظيفي أقل من 60 درجة، والمعلمات المفرغات  لإكمال دراستهن ويستثنى من كانت في آخر فصل دراسي، والمعلمات المجازات ولا تنتهي  بنهاية العام الدراسي و المعلمة التي لديها قضية إلا بموافقة لجنة القضايا  بالإدارة. وأكدت نائبة وزير التربية والتعليم لتعليم البنات نورة الفايز في تصريح  سابق على مدراء تعليم البنات بالمناطق والمحافظات تشكيل فريق عمل عاجل من كل إدارة  يتكون من إدارة شؤون المعلمات والإشراف التربوي وشؤون الموظفين والحاسب الآلي  والدعم الفني لإنجاز وتحديث بيانات شاغلات الوظائف التعليمية، وشددت على ضرورة أن  ينال تنفيذ فرق العمل العناية الخاصة والمتابعة الشخصية من مدراء إدارات تعليم  البنات، وان تتحمل هذه الإدارات مسؤولية التقيد بالمواعيد المحددة والتأكد من صحة  البيانات ودقتها وأن يتم توقيع جميع المعلمات الراغبات في النقل على ما يؤكد  إطلاعهن على التعليمات والالتزام بجميع ما ورد في آلية وضوابط حركة النقل الخارجي .  من جهة اخرىاعطت وزارة التربية والتعليم صلاحيات واسعة لمديري ادارات التربية  والتعليم في كافة المناطق والمحافظات يتضمن السماح للمعلمين والمعلمات بالدراسة  المسائية او في المناطق الحدودية،وحددت الوزارة في تعميم لها الضوابط التي يجب  اتخاذها وهى أن تكون الدراسة خارج وقت الدوام الرسمي بموافقة الجهة التى يعمل بها  وأن لا يتعارض ذلك مع أداء العمل ، ولا يستفيد من أي مزايا مالية من الجهة  التعليمية و أن تكون الجهة التعليمية من الجهات المعتمدة والموصى بها من قبل الجهة  الحكومية المشرفة عليها و أن تكون المسافة بين مقر عمل الموظف - وليس إدارة التربية  والتعليم - والجهة التعليمية في حدود ضعف مسافة الانتداب المحددة نظاما و أن يكون  التخصص المراد دراسته ضمن التخصصات التي تتناسب مع طبيعة عمل طالب الموافقة . ويتم  تطبيق جميع الضوابط الواردة في منح الموافقة على الدراسة المسائية،و أن تكون  الجامعة والتخصص الذي سيتم دراسته من الجامعات والتخصصات المقبولة من حيث المبدأ  والموافق عليها من قبل وزارة التعليم العالي،و أن يكون القبول مصدقا من الملحقية  الثقافية السعودية في بلد الدراسة،ويتم منح الموافقة على الدراسة الحدودية للمناطق  التالية القريات بالنسبة للأردن والمنطقة الشرقية بالنسبة للبحرين وحفر الباطن  والخفجي بالنسبة للكويت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*أول منتحرة في العام الجديد ألقت بنفسها في الترعة .. بسبب  الضغط النفسي* 


انتحرت ربة منزل في العقد الثالث من عمرها أثر تعرضها لضغوط نفسيه وأسرية فألقت  بنفسها في الترعة لتلقي حتفها في الساعات الأولي من العام الجديد. 
تلقي اللواء  محمود جوهر مدير أمن قنا بلاغاً بالحادث فانتقلت قيادات مديرية أمن قنا برئاسة  اللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث المديرية والعميد أحمد حجازي رئيس المباحث إلي مركز  الوقف. 
أكدت تحريات المقدم جمال سالمان رئيس مباحث المركز أن أهالي منطقة  المداكير بمركز الوقف شاهدوا فايزة قاسم إبراهيم محمد "30 سنة" مقيمة بمنطقة  المسليمات بالوقف تلقي بنفسها في ساعة متأخرة من الليل بترعة طرد النيل بمنطقة  المداكير بالوقف أمام ذهول الأهالي. 
تم استخراج الجثة وتبين للمقدم هيثم عطا  رئيس قطاع مباحث شمال قنا أن المنتحرة زوجة لعامل اليومية عثمان حسن علي "54 سنة"  وأم لثلاث أطفال ذكور أصغرهم خمس سنوات وأنها تعاني من ضغوط نفسية وأسرية شديدة  وأقدمت علي الانتحار عقب خروجها من المنزل ووداع أطفالها الصغار وتركهم بالمنزل ثم  انتحرت. 
تم نقل الجثة إلي مستشفي الوقف المركزي حيث أمر أحمد عبدالرحيم مدير  نيابة مركز الوقف بدفن الجثة عقب استدعاء أهلي الزوجة وزوجها الذين أكدوا سوء حالة  المجني عليها النفسية وعدم وجود شبهة جنائية وأن الوفاة كانت بدافع الإنتحار. 



بصراحه اصدق انها مريضه نفسيا والدليل انها راميه نفسها في الترعه  :toung: 
يعني مالقيتي مكان أنضف تنتحري فيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تكون السحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية

توقع رياح مثيرة للأتربة على المدينة ومكة المكرمة



توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة أن تنشط الرياح السطحية اليوم السبت  خلال الليل والصباح الباكر على الأجزاء الداخلية من غرب المملكة تشمل منطقتي (  المدينة المنورة - مكة المكرمة ) مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار مما قد يحد من مدى الرؤية  الأفقية يصحب ذلك ارتفاع ملموس في درجات الحرارة نهارا على تلك المناطق.  
 
كما توقعت الرئاسة في موقعها على شبكة الانترنت أن تكون السماء صحو بوجه عام  على معظم المناطق ، في حين تتكون السحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية (  عسير - جازان ) . 

 
ويستمر نشاط الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار وذلك على شرق وأجزاء من  وسط المملكة قد يشمل ذلك الأجزاء الداخلية من جنوب المملكة، ولا تزال الفرصة مهيأة  بمشيئة الله تعالى لظهور الضباب على أجزاء شمال المملكة وعلى المرتفعات الجنوبية  الغربية خلال ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر.

 
وبينت الرئاسة أن الرياح السطحية على البحر الأحمر ستكون بمشيئة الله شرقية  إلى جنوبية شرقية تتحول تدريجياً إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 35 كيلا في الساعة  وارتفاع الموج من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، فيما  ستكون الرياح السطحية على الخليج العربي شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 38 كيلا في  الساعة تصل إلى أكثر من 45 كيلا في الساعة خلال النهار وارتفاع الموج من نصف متر  إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جزرة تودي بحياة سورية حامل وجنينها





توفيت امرأة سورية حامل في شهرها التاسع وجنينها، إثر تناولها  جزرة لم تتمكن من ابتلاعها، فأدت إلى اختناقها، في محافظة إدلب شمال سوريا. وفارقت  المرأة التي تبلغ من العمر 22 عاما، وأم لولدين، الحياة قبل وصولها إلى مستشفى معرة  النعمان دون معرفة أسباب سقوطها أرضاً بحالة إغماء. ونقلت وكالة الأنباء السورية  الرسمية عن الدكتور صفوان شحادة مدير المستشفى قوله إن "الفحص الطبي بين أن فم  المتوفاة مليء بالجزر الذي لم تتمكن من ابتلاعه فأدى إلى احتباس الهواء نتيجة الضغط  الذي يسببه الحمل وبالتالي انقطاع التنفس والاختناق."
وأشار الطبيب إلى أن  "المفاجأة الأكبر كانت عندما بين الفحص ذاته أن الجنين مازال حيا ولكن نبضه كان  ضعيفاً فأخرج على الفور بعملية قيصرية إلا أنه فارق الحياة بعد يوم واحد من  العملية."ونقلت الوكالة عن الدكتور محمد ربيع أخصائي الأطفال قوله إنه "تم إنعاش  الطفل بعد العملية مباشرة بإعطائه أدوية منشطة للقلب والتنفس ما أدى إلى عمل العضلة  القلبية من جديد ولكن دون حدوث استجابة عصبية."
وأضاف ان الجنين "بقي في الحضانة  خاضعاً للتنفس الاصطناعي مدة عشرين ساعة إلا أن انقطاع الأكسجين عنه مدة تتجاوز الـ  45 دقيقة جراء إسعاف الأم وإجراء العملية سبب للجنين موتا دماغيا أدى  لوفاته."
وقال الدكتور حسن فارس الذي أجرى العملية إن "العملية جرت سريعاً من  أجل إنقاذ الجنين بعدما تبين انه حي ويعاني من بطء في ضربات القلب لافتا إلى أن هذه  الحادثة هي من الحالات النادرة التي تحدث في المستشفى وغالباً ما تنتهي بوفاة  الجنين."

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المانية تنام على القضبان فتفقد ساقها


أفرطت شابة في ألمانيا في تناول الخمور ليلة رأس السنة وترنحت في  ساعة مبكرة من صباح أمس الجمعة بين قضبان مترو الأنفاق بمدينة فرانكفورت غربي  ألمانيا.
وذكرت مصادر الشرطة أن الشابة «19 عاما» غالبها النعاس على الأرجح  فنامت دون وعي فوق قضبان القطار الذي أطاح بإحدى ساقيها واستبعدت الشرطة وجود نية  للانتحار. وأضافت الشرطة: إن سائق القطار أصيب بصدمة عصبية ، بينما نقلت الشابة  للمستشفى بعد تحريرها من أسفل القطار بواسطة أجهزة هيدروليكية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ستكون لي عوده لاحقا إن تمكنت وشاء الله لي ذلك لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## الفجر 110

الف شكر الك أختي شمعة على هالاخبار اللي نتابعها كل يوم بشغف الاطلاع  
على اللي حوالينا اسعد الله ايامك ولياليك  
ننتظر المزيد كل يوم  
كوني بالف خير

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الجهووود*

*الله يعطيييييك العاااافية ~*

*ما ننحرم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غاليتي شمعه ..*
*تسلمي ع الجهود الراائعه..*
*وع الاخبار المتنوعه ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه..*
*دمتي بووود..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صانع الخبز ..

تسلم خيي وحياك الله بصفحة الاخبار

سعدت بمتابعتك وحضورك

يسعدك ياارب ويوفقك لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

تسلمي لي وتسلم لي هالطله

موفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويعافيك

يسلم لي هالحضور ياارب

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في باب الشمال وفي العواميه
السلطات تحرق اللافتات الحسينيه

بحركه اعتبرها البعض استفزازيه .. تصعيديه 

قدم صباح السبت للعواميه عمال للبلديه مع رافعات تساندهم مجموعة من دوريات الشرطه

الى جانب أفراد من المباحث << ولن أقول رجال لأني أراها لاتناسبهم  :noworry: 
قاموا بإزالة الكثير من اللافتات الحسينيه وحرقها أتي ذلك بعد حملة مشابهه في منطقة القطيف باب الشمال

صباح السبت أيضا ً .. مما أثار حفيظت الكثير فعبر البعض عن استياءهم بالمطالبه بتنظيم اعتصام للتعبير عن الرفض

 :noworry:  واضح جدا أن الحركه استفزازيه ولها أهداف .. من الافضل أن يتعقل شبابنا وألا يصدر عنهم أي تصرف لايحمد عقباه .. ونأمل من رجالات البلد تهدأت الوضع واحتواء الموقف

----------


## lolya

مركز للدراسات والاستشارات الصحية والتعليمية بالجامعة 
 تعكف وكالة الجامعة للتطوير والجودة النوعية هذه الأيام على إعداد مشروع  خاص بإنشاء وتأسيس مركز للدراسات والاستشارات الصحية والتعليمية بالجامعة  بهدف سد احتياجات الأفراد والشركات وقطاع الأعمال والجهات الحكومية والخاصة  من الدراسات والاستشارات

----------

